# Portugal e Espanha sem água potável já em 2025



## rijo (28 Set 2008 às 19:57)

Portugal e Espanha serão os dois países europeus mais afectados pelo aquecimento global em 2025, ano em que não haverá água potável na Península Ibérica, segundo previsões das Nações Unidas. A escassez dos recursos hídricos, provocada pelo aumento da temperatura, resultado do aquecimento, afectará milhões.

Os sucessivos alertas das Nações Unidas apontam para a necessidade urgente de se duplicarem os esforços para aumentar a poupança de água, com risco de milhões de pessoas sofrerem com falta deste recurso. 'Se todos os países do Mundo deixassem de emitir gases com efeito de estufa, seriam necessários três séculos para a natureza recuperar dos danos sofridos', afirmou o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo, baseando-se nas conclusões do Painel Intergovernamental para Alterações Climáticas. O problema de falta de água em Portugal já é uma realidade (ver info): 'Não é algo que acontecerá num futuro longínquo. É daqui a 17 anos e afectará a maioria dos portugueses.'

A explicação, esclarece Anthímio de Azevedo, está no posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores que tem vindo a mudar a sua localização. 'A tendência é ficar mais a Sudeste, num triângulo formado entre as ilhas Britânicas, Açores e Península Ibérica, bloqueando as superfícies frontais que trazem chuva para Portugal e Espanha', sustenta, acrescentando que o percurso dessas massas de ar será alterado: 'Os países mais afectados serão as ilhas Britânicas, que já estão a ser fustigadas com inundações, e os do Norte da Europa. Quando as massas de água chegarem à Península Ibérica, já vêm sem chuva.'

Na Madeira e no Algarve, já está em prática um mecanismo que poderá ser a solução para o problema da escassez de água potável. As centrais de dessalinização permitem transformar a água salgada do mar em água potável.

FILIPE DUARTE SANTOS, PROFESSOR CATEDRÁTICO: 'TEMOS POUCO TEMPO PARA MUDAR COMPORTAMENTOS'

*Correio da Manhã – As previsões apontam 2025 como o ano em que Portugal e Espanha ficam sem água potável...*

Filipe Duarte Santos – O problema da água é muito grave. Todos os modelos de alterações climáticas apontam problemas enormes para o Sul da Europa. A tendência para Portugal é a de que os períodos de seca sejam cada vez mais frequentes.
*
– O que pode ser feito para inverter essa tendência?*

– Temos pouco tempo para mudar comportamentos. A população e os governantes têm de se consciencializar de que o Planeta está a mudar.

*– O degelo, o aumento do nível médio do mar e a falta de água estão relacionados como?*

– Caso derretam os campos de gelo acima do mar, como os glaciares da Gronelândia e das grandes montanhas, haverá graves danos. Calcula-se que, se todo esse gelo desaparecer, o nível do mar aumente cerca de sete metros. Esta subida da água salgada acabará por contaminar os depósitos de água doce, deixando de existir água potável. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 20:34)

A explicação, esclarece Anthímio de Azevedo, está no posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores que tem vindo a mudar a sua localização. 'A tendência é ficar mais a Sudeste, num triângulo formado entre as ilhas Britânicas, Açores e Península Ibérica, bloqueando as superfícies frontais que trazem chuva para Portugal e Espanha', sustenta, acrescentando que o percurso dessas massas de ar será alterado: 'Os países mais afectados serão as ilhas Britânicas, que já estão a ser fustigadas com inundações, e os do Norte da Europa. Quando as massas de água chegarem à Península Ibérica, já vêm sem chuva.'

Na Madeira e no Algarve, já está em prática um mecanismo que poderá ser a solução para o problema da escassez de água potável. As centrais de dessalinização permitem transformar a água salgada do mar em água 
potável.

ora bem se o AA ficar nessa area mais tempo vamos ter menos precipitaçao frontal e mais calor ou seja mais precipitação convectiva e/ou associada a DANAS, cutt.off, etc e isso nao significa necessariamente menos chuva embora possa levar a esse caminho.
depois "quando as massas de agua chegarem cá ja nao trarao chuva" isto é a maior estupidez e contradiçao q se pode dizer...massas de agua???? ate era bom
quanto ao resto acho mto bem mas ja deviamos ter começado ha mais tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 21:46)

stormy disse:


> A explicação, esclarece Anthímio de Azevedo, está no posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores que tem vindo a mudar a sua localização. 'A tendência é ficar mais a Sudeste, num triângulo formado entre as ilhas Britânicas, Açores e Península Ibérica, bloqueando as superfícies frontais que trazem chuva para Portugal e Espanha', sustenta, acrescentando que o percurso dessas massas de ar será alterado: 'Os países mais afectados serão as ilhas Britânicas, que já estão a ser fustigadas com inundações, e os do Norte da Europa. Quando as massas de água chegarem à Península Ibérica, já vêm sem chuva.'
> 
> Na Madeira e no Algarve, já está em prática um mecanismo que poderá ser a solução para o problema da escassez de água potável. As centrais de dessalinização permitem transformar a água salgada do mar em água
> potável.
> ...



Este estudo baseia-se numa expansão do AA no Atlântico, isto é, ele vai ocupar mais espaço secando assim a Europa, inclusive Portugal e Espanha, este estudo baseia-se totalmente nos modelos em que foi previsto o aquecimento global e esta conclusão foi mesmo retirada de lá, pois um aumento das temperaturas, faz expandir as altas pressões principais de todo o mundo, mas tambem provoca um maior cavamento das baixas pressões, isto é, entramos numa de extremos.

Aguardemos para ver o que acontece, mas eu aposto mais no contrário


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2008 às 14:37)

Não me pronuncio sobre o facto de ser possível ou verdade ou realmente lógico o resultado e explicação do AA passar a marcar mais essa posição. Aí não tenho conhecimento nem de como foi feito, nem por isso vou comentar muito..

Agora que "supondo" essa verdade, será lógico que vai chover muito menos, não vejo porquê a dúvida. A precipitação do nosso país é essencialmente frontal, de Outono-Inverno-Primavera. A % de precipitação convectiva de tempestades ou trovoadas de Verão é muito pequena comparada com a actividade sinóptica.. Claro que uma configuração do AA como a referida (bem ou mal) ia levar por esse caminho.. Não estamos no equador para viver das chuvas convectivas..

Quanto ao "massas de água", certamente pretendia-se dizer "massas de ar". Parece-me óbvio, não sei se por erro de quem o disse, ou de quem o escreveu depois..


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2008 às 19:42)

Sinceramente ainda há muito para se falar sobre aquecimento global ou arrefecimento global como muitos já o provaram, e eu gostava também de saber qual dos 2 vamos ter de enfrentar num futuro próximo dado que ninguém se decide, mas o que é certo é que ainda me lembro de ver Portugal a ser assolado por fortes depressões principalmente aqui na minha zona, e de há cerca de uns 10 anos pra cá que não tenho visto mais nada senão sol,calor, incêndios umas trovoaditas de vez em quando, umas depressões fraquitas mas nada do que eu via ha tempos..o que me leva a crer na minha opinião que se realmente isto continuar assim temo que até antes mesmo de 2025 já não haja água potável na Península..mas como disse é apenas uma mera opinião pessoal.


----------

